# Pharao Gebäude drehen



## Wendigo (12. März 2010)

*Pharao Gebäude drehen*

Wie das Thema schon sagt....

Habe das Spiel wieder rausgekramt und möchte nun en riesigen pyramidenkomplex bauen. Deren Eingang muss zum Wasser führen. Leider ist schon so viel bebaut. Frage daher wie ich diesen Komplex denn drehen kann, damit der Eingang Richtung Süden geht.


----------



## ole88 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Pharao Gebäude drehen*

über goggle grad dein post gefunden, es geht nicht wegen dem glauben der ägypter


----------

